# Will it work with Vista?



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a wireless reciever for my internet, and it came with the software to put it on, it's Inventel 802.11G reciever, do you think the software / drivers (WLAN Config) will work with Vista, if they don't, I won't have any internet...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

Found this 

http://help.orange.co.uk/documentDisplay.do?clusterName=DefaultCluster&preview=1&groupId=1&page=&docType=1006&resultType=5002&docProp=$solution_id&docPropValue=kb15415
http://help.orange.co.uk/documentDisplay.do?clusterName=DefaultCluster&preview=1&groupId=1&page=&docType=1006&resultType=5002&docProp=$solution_id&docPropValue=kb15277

Doesn't seem to be compatible with x64 bit OS's, Any ideas how I'd get it work?


----------



## andy faith (Sep 25, 2007)

dont see why not. You could try looking on their website if they have one


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2007)

You may find those drivers to be more flexible then those usually seen for hardware and programs you run. Even the 64bit versions of Windows have some backward compatibilty with 32bit. Drivers provided by ISP's are generally broader ranged to cover the different versions of Windows.

 Here the exact same dsl driver used on 98 work well on Vista too. While both are 32bit the drivers might even work on 95 which was 16bit unless that was the minimum requirement. Another thought of course would be to contact the ISP's support staff on this.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

> dont see why not. You could try looking on their website if they have one



In the links I posted, they said they don't have one for x64 Vista, only 32bit, which sucks majorly! So now I don't know if I should get x64, I really want to though! 

PC Eye, so you're saying the 32bit drivers may work with the x64 OS? It says in the links that it doesn't...


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2007)

They won't guaranty it probably for the obvious differences between the 32 and 64bit versions of Windows. But this is also one thing I have mentioned before about the 64bit OSs still more or less being in their infancy. Others that rushed into having a 64bit version as their main OS have run into a lack of drivers for other hardwares as well.

 This is one reason why looking into contacting the support staff about running a 64bit edition is the thought here. They would be in the better position to answer whether there is some type of OS tweak or patch available maybe in beta form.


----------



## apj101 (Sep 25, 2007)

it wont work. the above is PC_eye's way of saying he doesn't really know 

nearly all x86-32 bit driver are not support by vista or XP x64 bit OS's.

Kornowski are you sure they dont have a x64 driver...thats pretty poor. what is the model of the device?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

> nearly all x86-32 bit driver are not support by vista or XP x64 bit OS's.



I don't really get it, could you re-phrase that please 



> Kornowski are you sure they dont have a x64 driver...thats pretty poor. what is the model of the device?



Yeah, In the two links I've posted above they say there isn't any support for 64bit Vitsa, only ones for the 32bit version.  So now I don't think I'll be getting Vista... Bummer!


----------



## apj101 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was responding the PC_eyes suggestion that sometimes a 32 bit driver will work on a 64 bit vista operating system. It wont. Ive heard cases of some 32 bit drivers working but they are rare.
Unless you have a 64 bit driver you will stuggle to get the hardware to work on a 64 bit OS (unless it has some built in generic drivers that will work)

There are 32 bit versions of vista available


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah right, I get you know.

I know there are 32bit versions of Vista, I was after a 64bit version because it performs _slightly_ faster and it would allow me to have 4GB of RAM.


----------



## apj101 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, I get you know.
> 
> I know there are 32bit versions of Vista, I was after a 64bit version because it performs _slightly_ faster and it would allow me to have 4GB of RAM.



you can have 4gb in 32bit vista. no more though


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2007)

This is why I suggested the possibility of a driver set being in beta form at the present time and the reason they have to state that none are available at the present time. Those that find a 64bit version faster at this time is mainly due to not seeing much in the way of games and apps for them at this point for the home user. 

The mainstream market is still enmeshed with 32bit. It will take quite a bit longer for the transition from 32bit then it did when going from 16 to 32bit in the 95-98 versions. NT was already 32bit at that time. I went through this when trying to Linux drivers for dsl here when trying out different distros. Finally those are becoming more available.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

> you can have 4gb in 32bit vista. no more though



I heard it was something like 3.25GB? 

Would you say it was pointless and more hastle going for the x64bit?


----------



## apj101 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I heard it was something like 3.25GB?
> 
> Would you say it was pointless and more hastle going for the x64bit?


well the os *can *address 4gb, *but *it has to use some of the address space for other hardware on the pci such as your vid card etc. So you may see that the ram address drops from 4 to 3gb, but you have the same (plus other) issues in win xp 32it.
You can try implementing the physical address extension 
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/platform/server/pae/default.mspx


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2007)

The one thing I mentioned to you before was to try it as a secondary not primary version there in case you were regretting things later. Many are waiting for the SP1 and possible SP2 before even upgrading or dual booting one of the 32bit versions. The one thing I can say here with a 32bit version installed is that the drivers for the new build seem to work better in Vista then XP. 

In fact one big annoyance lately was the driver updates for the sound card where Vista drivers were installed when selecting XP as the version at the support site. That was followed when the same thing happened when updating at the MS update page selecting the optional updates for sound there. I then simply used a restore point to see the original cd drivers work.

 I was pondering 4gb here for other reasons involving the loads video capturing/editing will place on a cpu as well as the amount of memory used to see whether the increase would help despite the 3gb barrier. I didn't know if you had a chance to read the article about this when I first came across it. You can read that at  http://www.dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm


----------



## apj101 (Sep 25, 2007)

pc_eye; how can you talk so much and NEVER say anything ??


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2007)

Gee? If I had all the knowledge in the world that could upset my style I guess.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

So I rekon I'll get 32bit Vista, along with 2 x 512MB of RAM, so I'd have 3GB of RAM, that'd be more than enough, right?


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

the 64 bit is not faster per se.  It allows access to 64bit architecture and memory addressing.  More RAM does not equal faster.  

Really, MS screwed this up royally.  They should not have seperate versions of the OS.  Instead they should have both 64bit and 32bit libraries natively on the OS, so you can run either or, and not have this huge compatibility problems.  Several Linux distros do this as well as OS X.  

As far as the digital receiver goes, are you referring to a router or an actual media receiver?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean, it sounds like a good idea to do that, I guess they didn't think about it 

I mean the actual reciever, it's this one:

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Inventel-Wireles...ryZ45002QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

no idea if it will work, all I have to say is good luck.  I have had many problems with vista and wireless, butg I haven't used vista at all in the last 3 months.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, They have a Vista 32bit Driver so I think I'll go with that and have 3GB of RAM, do you think that's enough, or is it slight overkill?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a linksys wiresless card in mine, linksys doesn't have the 64bit driver out yet. But i found drivers from another brand that work.. 

See if you can find through google if anyone that has your reciever has found other drivers that work..?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had a look, I can't seem to find anything... I think I'll go with Vista 32bit and have 3GB of RAM, should be enough don't you think?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

It should, but... i would still get 64bit. Do they have a customer support line or something you can call to ask if they will be releasing the 64bit drivers?


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

ThatGuy16 said:


> It should, but... i would still get 64bit. Do they have a customer support line or something you can call to ask if they will be releasing the 64bit drivers?



explain why in details you would recommend getting 64bit, because I think you just are suggesting it because on paper it sounds better.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> explain why in details you would recommend getting 64bit, because I think you just are suggesting it because on paper it sounds better.



Ask anyone here... its just as supported as 32bit, and you can actually use 4gb of ram. Also whenever 64bit apps start coming out you will be ready to go. Most people think 32bit "sounds better on paper" 

use the search tab, there are tons of threads on this.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, Now I'm really confused, x32 or x64 

There's downsides to each, getting x64 may mean I won't be able to use the internet, and my printer may not work...

Getting x32 may mean that I can't have more than 3GB of RAM...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

Get 32bit if you dont want more ram, i don't know when 64bit apps will start coming out though.... 64bit is more "future proof" and is just as compatible as 32bit. But it sucks they dont have the drivers for it yet...


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I am not a software developer but I can tell you from my professional experience in IT, that 64bit is not anywhere near being a standard platform for windows.  Developers have not released support for it yet.  Vista has been in production for over 6 years and released for over 9 months and driver support still sucks for it.  Having over 3.25gigs of RAM does not even improve system performance unless you are actually using all of it.  Also, since Vista is also the biggest flop of upgrades and major companies like HP and Dell and Lenevo have decided to let their customer's get XP on their systems still and people are still gettting it, there is no pressure on the developers to even start making 64bit applications.  

Just because you can argue it is more "future proof" really means squat with technology.  Anyone could have argued that with any technology that has failed, but looked good on paper when it first came out.  EDO RAM, RAMBUS, laser disk, mini disk, beta max, cat3, IPX, so on and so forth.  

What application or game will take up more than 4 gigs of RAM?  To the point where you are having to access so much virtual memory it slows your system down?  I don't even think you understand how memory access works in a computer Thatguy16, and I am not trying to call you out or dis you but you don't provide any facts with any of your advice.  

Given Microsoft's track record, the fact that Vista has extremely high system requirements and overall is kind of a crappy OS compared to all other OSes currently out, given that it has been out for 9 months and in production for 6 years and given its current state I would say it is a no brainer.  Driver support is not only buggy, but also absent in 64bit windows.  This includes both 64bit XP and 64bit Vista.  I have the 64bit version of Vista Business on my work desktop and have been using it since relase (beta before that) and I have had tons of issues getting devices that work flawlessly in XP to work with it.  I was asked by our IT director to test out vista, so I did.  I installed it, added all of our supported technology to it, on a system which should be able to handle it, and have had nothing but issues on it.  Being able to run 4gigs of RAM would not fix any of my issues.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> What application or game will take up more than 4 gigs of RAM?  To the point where you are having to access so much virtual memory it slows your system down?  I don't even think you understand how memory access works in a computer Thatguy16, and I am not trying to call you out or dis you but you don't provide any facts with any of your advice.





Umm ok... i never said you would even need 2gb of ram, and i do infact know how it works..  Call me out, or provide facts? are you kidding? If he needed it then i would have provided some "facts". I mean why not get 64bit vista when you get all the advantages and more with the 64bit version? I think this is a thread on drivers, not a debate on my knowledge, your knowlege, or vista.

Kornowski, like i said in my other post, 32bit would be fine.. if you don't plan on or need what 64bit has to offer.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

You don't get any advantages at all.  64bit support sucks, there is no advantage.  Other than 64 bit memory addressing, which no one even really utilizes yet.  I would wait until there is better support for 64bit because who knows if or when developers will release proper updates.  They may just make you buy new equipment, and not support legacy equipment which happens all the time.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Sep 25, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I don't really get it, could you re-phrase that please
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, In the two links I've posted above they say there isn't any support for 64bit Vitsa, only ones for the 32bit version.  So now I don't think I'll be getting Vista... Bummer!



Just get a different receiver and Vista... Inventel, yeah, what kinda company is that?



tlarkin said:


> You don't get any advantages at all.  64bit support sucks, there is no advantage.  Other than 64 bit memory addressing, which no one even really utilizes yet.  I would wait until there is better support for 64bit because who knows if or when developers will release proper updates.  They may just make you buy new equipment, and not support legacy equipment which happens all the time.



I can tell a bit of difference with PS Elements 5.0 load time in Vista. And the OS loads faster in 64-bit.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have never heard of Inventel lol. tlarkin, at the moment 64bit is just as supported as 32bit vista due to its popularity.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> I can tell a bit of difference with PS Elements 5.0 load time in Vista. And the OS loads faster in 64-bit.



This is the illusion of loading faster because Vista pre loads everything in memory, thus making raising the minimum specs and using more RAM.  Vista in general does this regardless of 32bit or 64bit versions, and it also why vista devours your RAM.



> I have never heard of Inventel lol. tlarkin, at the moment 64bit is just as supported as 32bit vista due to its popularity.



I would have to see hard data on that before I believe it.  No company or organization has upgraded to vista really yet, and half the vista user base is using 32bit versions, and Vista isn't selling and PC manufacturers are not selling any laptops.  All sales are down for this year, unless it is Apple their sales are way up.  64bit XP isn't even widely used at all.  The home users only really represent a small percentage when comparing it to enterprises which run 1000s and 1000s of computers.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

I found out I can't use a different reciever, apparently...

Would I really need the drivers for it, is there anything I can do in Vista, just plug in the adaptor and isn't there something in Vista?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is it PCI? you can get good PCI adapters for cheap.

If its a wiress PCI card it will work with any router, you are talking about a wireless network, right?


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I found out I can't use a different reciever, apparently...
> 
> Would I really need the drivers for it, is there anything I can do in Vista, just plug in the adaptor and isn't there something in Vista?



Your adapter is USB and if it is that one that is linked it looks rather cheap so it is probably a legacy product which means there is a good chance the developer will not write new drivers for it.  They will make you buy the new product which is supported, or maybe not depends.

Is this going on a laptop or a desktop?  Also, the link you provided said it goes to a specific router, not reciever, is that just jargin barrier from the states and the UK.  Do you guys call wireless access points "reveivers"?

You could also go plug it into a vista machine, perhaps a generic driver works, or you can force a generic driver to work.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

> Is it PCI? you can get good PCI adapters for cheap.
> 
> If its a wiress PCI card it will work with any router, you are talking about a wireless network, right?



Nope, it's a USB reciever, it's this one...

This link says it's supposed to work with Orange Livebox (Internet I have)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Inv...ryZ45002QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this one says it's a plug in and play one, but it doesn't say if it'll work with Vista...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Inventel-Wire...ryZ45002QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> Your adapter is USB and if it is that one that is linked it looks rather cheap so it is probably a legacy product which means there is a good chance the developer will not write new drivers for it. They will make you buy the new product which is supported, or maybe not depends.



Yeah, it's that one, and, Yeah, it is cheap, it came with out router. I looked it up and the Orange company don't distribute them with their routers any more and apparenlty Inventel don't make them anymore. 



> Is this going on a laptop or a desktop? Also, the link you provided said it goes to a specific router, not reciever, is that just jargin barrier from the states and the UK. Do you guys call wireless access points "reveivers"?



It's for my Desktop PC, Yeah, that's what I've heard, they somehow got it to only work with the Livebox Router, don't know if another reciever would work though?



> You could also go plug it into a vista machine, perhaps a generic driver works, or you can force a generic driver to work.



So find somebody with Vista, plug it in and see what it does you mean? I know of one person I can test it with, I think they have x32 bit Vista, would it make a difference if I'm looking at x64?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 25, 2007)

If its USB, i would suggest a PCI card anyhow, a good/decent card are around $25 (US). For gaming you should see better results with a PCI card. Im using a PCI card on my rig, from reviews and what i have read you get a better connection and speed for a PCI card.


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 25, 2007)

You want to test in on the 64bit version if that is what you want to use


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2007)

It has to be wireless though, I can't have the cable run up to my room...

Also, I don't have or know anybody that has x64 Vista


----------



## PC eye (Sep 25, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> Well I am not a software developer but I can tell you from my professional experience in IT, that 64bit is not anywhere near being a standard platform for windows. Developers have not released support for it yet. Vista has been in production for over 6 years and released for over 9 months and driver support still sucks for it. Having over 3.25gigs of RAM does not even improve system performance unless you are actually using all of it. Also, since Vista is also the biggest flop of upgrades and major companies like HP and Dell and Lenevo have decided to let their customer's get XP on their systems still and people are still gettting it, there is no pressure on the developers to even start making 64bit applications.


 
At least you can readily understand the term "infancy" for the 64bit OSs at this time. With the software market place still saturated with 32bit games and apps for the next several years the Linux platform has seen far more progress along these lines being an open source type OS.

For memory the leap from 1gb upto 2gb for both XP and Vista versions is what sees a performance boost far more then simply adding more after the essentials plus are met. When Vista was first seen one vendor had the XP Pro 64bit edition OEM for about $50 I was pondering for secondary application and decided to try out the latest version of Windows instead for getting familiar with it. 

Where the new model tuner card for the 32bit versions of Vista? The company released a Vista driver for use with Vista's version of Media Center but no Ultra TV application or patch that would normally be seen separate from MC. As expected however every new version of Windows sees a good wait for drivers. When 98SE first came out there was a wait there too while being a more popular version some still use!

 Adding further there are several right here at CF that are already running the 64bit version. run a search for a lookover of the threads discussing the upgrade to that version. You will also see some of the problems when no drivers for other things are available.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2007)

Right, so it's looking as if when I get Vista it's going to be Vista 32 bit and take the easy way and be able to find the drivers, maybe another 1GB of RAM too, but I think I may wait till the first SP comes out. Whens that likely to be?


----------



## PC eye (Sep 26, 2007)

The news about the SP1 for Vista as well as a beta version of SP3 for XP was recently seen. Someone posted a link in a recent thread for the article on that. Give that a few months and SP1 should see a finished version for general application. XP will also see a long awaited service pack that includes the IE 7 version as well as some long list of security fixes seen lately at the update site. 

I had to see over 90 downloaded and installed on the new build here when going to update XP alone. Vista now sees the install updates and shutdown option when going to turn off your system making that process a little easier rather then sit and wait at the support site.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2007)

I looked up, and apparently the Vista SP1 is going to be available in October or November of this year...

I may get x64 if I can find all the drivers I need, failing that, I'll probably get 32bit...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow! Thanks to Jabes I can get it working with Vista x64!

He found this!
http://zxon.notnet.co.uk/orange/3rdparty_vista.html
Look like it'd work?
It's saved me lots of time and effort! 

So now, Can you recomend me a cheap-ish, good wireless reciever, from the Uk please?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would just see if you could find a PCI card and see if their site has 64bit drivers. I would get a PCI card over USB anyday. I had a similar problem with my linksys pci card, but i found drivers from another company that worked...


Edit: but if that works, GREAT!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2007)

Whats the benefit of a PCI card over USB? I'd prefer a USB one.

Yeah, I think I'll try it... I ran Vista upgrade advisor and it says that there is a problem with Realtek HD sound not working with Vista, but there are drivers on the Gigabyte web-site, so it'd work, right?

Also, it comes up with the USB reciever, which I expected. Apparently made by Conexant Systems, Inc. But I still can't find any drivers or anything.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 26, 2007)

If you can find drivers for the sound it should work, it may work without them. I think you get better reception with a PCI card with the large antenna and isn't pci faster than what a usb could allow? But i think the usb one will be fine, you probably won't be able to tell the difference. If it don't work then you could consider a new card.

best of luck


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 26, 2007)

ThatGuy16 said:


> If you can find drivers for the sound it should work, it may work without them. I think you get better reception with a PCI card with the large antenna and isn't pci faster than what a usb could allow? But i think the usb one will be fine, you probably won't be able to tell the difference. If it don't work then you could consider a new card.
> 
> best of luck



Speed makes no difference here, considering with overhead and packet loss you would be lucky to get 50mbit bandwidth on your wifi.  PCI has more power to it for a stronger antenna perhaps, but it doesn't make it faster.  It would also consume more power.

I still recommend running a Cable if at all possible.  I know you already stated you couldn't but really running one patch cable is not all that hard, just takes a bit of time and effort to run it.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 26, 2007)

I can tell no difference between my wired modem and this computer on the wireless card. My point is the PCI card is better than a usb but would be little to no noticable difference, though wired is the best. But i don't think its an option.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 26, 2007)

With the local ISP's dsl service here the initial installations of wireless rather then hard wired to usb was a cause for concern for them. I would rather have the hard wired to usb over wireless to pci. Recently when helpiing someone get cable to usb giong he had used a Lan cable instead of the usb that came with the ISP's modem. Once those were swapped the home page was seen.

 For nik cards and a preferred cable input pci does offer more power. But the drivers for usb can be replaced and updated right at MS far easier. I do agree with tlarkin on seeing a more solid direct connection with a patch cable run over wireless. The signal is direct and inteference free over problems that can come up like IF or RF types of interference. That's expecially true for any large downloads where consistency counts. The question would be are you able to run a patch cable for this?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2007)

Nah, I can't have my desktop wired to the router, it has to be wireless.

Thanks for the suggestions ThatGuy  But I'm going to go with USB 
Rekon you guys could help me find a good one on this site that will work with Vista x64 that isn't too expensive please?

www.ebuyer.com


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 26, 2007)

This one is probably pretty good
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/60014/rb/0


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't find Vista 64 drivers for some of them, can you find any for that one or the Linksys one? I'm starting to think 32bit would be better!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Linksys don't have 64bit drivers yet either. I just got lucky after reading up on good that the same card through a different manufacture had drivers for it...

Seems that the only thing that i have trouble with are drivers with wireless cards, everything else that has a 32bit drivers for vista has them for 64.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&message.id=2699

Apparently, that has 64bit drivers for it?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&message.id=2699
> 
> Apparently, that has 64bit drivers for it?



Looks like it, they may work. I have the WMP54G, but looks like theres difference versions. Ill have to look into it. Thanks  

Are you still wanting a USB adapter?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me know if it works! 

Yeah, if you want to give me some help  lol Think you could link me to one and it's drivers please?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 27, 2007)

O i got my driver from Ralink, since they make the linksys adapters..
See if you can find one of their products listed here on a UK site
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html


----------



## Jabes (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/109708 drivers http://www.savefile.com/files/246032 and it was on here that it said its compatible http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&message.id=2699


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

> O i got my driver from Ralink, since they make the linksys adapters..
> See if you can find one of their products listed here on a UK site
> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Hom...t/Windows.html



I don't get you, look there for what?

Jabes, you think that'll work on Vista with those drivers Ok?


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hold on the link isn't working..

Edit, does this work?
http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html

See if you could find one of these adapters on a UK site that has the 64bit drivers

The models..

USB
(RT2870/RT2770)  08/28/2007 Vista:2.1.0.0

2K/XP:1.0.4.0
 Windows 2000, XP 32/64 and Vista 32/64 Doc
 • 
USB(RT257x/RT2671) 08/03/2007
 Vista:RT2571W/RT2671:3.0.7.0
RT2500:3.0.2.0

98/ME/2K/XP:RT2571W/RT2671:1.2.2.0
RT2500:2.1.1.0
 Windows 98SE, Windows ME, Windows 2000, XP 32/64 and Vista 32/64
 Doc
 • 
PCI/mPCI/CB(RT2860/RT2890)
 08/03/2007
 Vista:1.0.6.0

2K/XP:1.0.4.0
 Windows 2000, XP 32/64 and Vista 32/64
 Doc
 • 
PCI/mPCI/CB(RT256x/RT266x)
 08/03/2007 Vista:RT61:2.0.7.0
RT2500:3.2.0.0 

98/ME/2K/XP:RT61:1.2.3.0
RT2500:3.2.0.0 
  Windows 98SE, Windows ME, Windows 2000, XP 32/64 and Vista 32/64 Doc
 • 
11b-RT2400 PCI/mPCI/CB
 06/30/2005


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, I'll take a look sometime, so a USB RT2870/RT2770, Hhmmm


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Alright, I'll take a look sometime, so a USB RT2870/RT2770, Hhmmm



lol


----------



## Jabes (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I don't get you, look there for what?
> 
> Jabes, you think that'll work on Vista with those drivers Ok?



the logitech forum says it will


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have a link to it please Jabes?

-----------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=109708

This Linksys one, is apparently supported.
It uses the RT2500 chipset, so, If I'm right, On this page:

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html

I'd download the second set of the drivers, the 





> USB(RT257x/RT2671


 ones?

Do you guys think this will work?
If not them I'm really considering getting 32bit...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, Apparently, this will work with Vista:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=NW-049-DL&groupid=46&catid=116&subcat=

With these drivers that they have released?

http://www.dlink.com.au/tech/Download/download.aspx?product=DWL-G122&revision=REV_C&filetype=Drivers

What do you think?


----------



## Jabes (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Do you have a link to it please Jabes?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



srry my bad I meant the linksys forum heres the link http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Wireless_Adapters&message.id=2699


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for that, but I think I've pretty much decided to go with 32bit, there's more compatability, less hastle and I think 3GB is more than enough...


----------



## Jabes (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Thanks for that, but I think I've pretty much decided to go with 32bit, there's more compatability, less hastle and I think 3GB is more than enough...



idk I have 2 gigs and I'm running ultimate and its using about 40-50% idle wat version were u planning on getting and the usb wireless on overlockers looked like it would work with 64 bit


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm planning on getting Vista Home Premium 32bit, I'm not getting a new USB Wireless, apparently the one I have will work with 32bit Vista... I'm also going to get two 512MB sticks of the XMS2...


----------



## Jabes (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I'm planning on getting Vista Home Premium 32bit, I'm not getting a new USB Wireless, apparently the one I have will work with 32bit Vista... I'm also going to get two 512MB sticks of the XMS2...



ok but 64 bit is more futuristic but watever u want to do
edit just a fyi ultimate has a thing in it called dreamscene its so that u can play movies as ur desktop


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not going to get Ultimate, it costs far too much, I know about the 64 bit being more future proof, but...

How do you do the upgrade thing, you ask MS for a 64bit DCD if you have the 32bit and it only costs a few quid...


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 27, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> I'm not going to get Ultimate, it costs far too much, I know about the 64 bit being more future proof, but...
> 
> How do you do the upgrade thing, you ask MS for a 64bit DCD if you have the 32bit and it only costs a few quid...



You don't need ultimate anyway.  The only major difference between home premium and ultimate is the ability to connect to domain networks, and the encrypted file system.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah, I know, I don't want Ultimate...

The main question is this:
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...hvd19wcm9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=109708

This Linksys one, is apparently supported.
It uses the RT2500 chipset, so, If I'm right, On this page:

http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Windows.html

I'd download the second set of the drivers, the 





> USB(RT257x/RT2671


 ones?

Do you guys think this will work?
If not them I'm really considering getting 32bit...


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2007)

I would recommend Home Premium, but please, DO NOT get Home Basic!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah, I know, I'm going for Home Premium, Home Basic looks and sounds rubbish! You don't get anything with it!

So what do you think about that USB adaptor and drivers above, think it'd work?
I've looked around, but I can't seem to find any solid proof?


----------



## tlarkin (Sep 27, 2007)

every version of vista is rubbish.  I say get XP, you will have way less issues.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2007)

lol, A spanner in the works! I already have XP, I was thinking of upgrading to Vista... but now I don't know! Majorly sucks!


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 27, 2007)

I love vista much better over XP, it seems to operate faster and love its features. Korowski, why don't you dual boot XP and 64 or 32bit Vista?


----------



## Jabes (Sep 27, 2007)

ThatGuy16 said:


> I love vista much better over XP, it seems to operate faster and love its features. Korowski, why don't you dual boot XP and 64 or 32bit Vista?



lol did u ever try that I did and u couldn't see any xp files in vista so I made my whole xp partition owned by vista xp didn't like that so it screwed up completely


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 28, 2007)

I could dual boot, but I'd much sooner just have one OS installed, I don't know, I don't want to waste the space, because I know I'd be in one of them far more than the other, and Vista would probably get the most use.


----------



## PC eye (Sep 28, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> You don't need ultimate anyway. The only major difference between home premium and ultimate is the ability to connect to domain networks, and the encrypted file system.


 
 The actual main differences between Ultimate and Home Premium editions is the 3 network orientated features seen there along with a hardware protection feature. Other then that for strictly home use it's overpriced.

 I looked at getting the Ultimate version and the comparison when Vista was first released. The comparison of features between the different editions is seen at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/choose.mspx



Jabes said:


> lol did u ever try that I did and u couldn't see any xp files in vista so I made my whole xp partition owned by vista xp didn't like that so it screwed up completely


 
 You must have directly upgraded over XP. I can have full access between two separate drives with Vista on one and XP on another. Other then the new DocumentsandSettings folder now a new type of archive with the users folder replacing that I can go back and forth in either version for access to just about any file on either drive.


----------



## Jabes (Sep 28, 2007)

PC eye said:


> You must have directly upgraded over XP. I can have full access between two separate drives with Vista on one and XP on another. Other then the new DocumentsandSettings folder now a new type of archive with the users folder replacing that I can go back and forth in either version for access to just about any file on either drive.



nope I just did a fresh install of vista on a new partition


----------



## PC eye (Sep 28, 2007)

On the multi drive system here Vista is running on a separate drive from XP and I can copy files back and forth between drives at any time. When going to install XP on the first sata on the new build here to see a fresh copy for the new board and hardwares the XP installer tried to replace Vista on the ide drive even having chosen the first sata drive. I found dos files at the root of the Vista drive. 

That was the only time a problem came up between the two versions of Windows since I triple booted Vista with both the Home and Pro versions on the last build. You would have to provide a little more detail on what problems you saw there.

Meanwhile I have to spend more time in XP in order to get things done there while Vista runs good when used on the ide drive installed. When I can replace the tuner card with a Vista ready model or they release a Vista update then more time can be spent there. So far despite the problems with beta sound drivers on the last build Vista has worked out well as far as games while color management for the ATI model card is seeing problems in both Vista and XP lately.

Dual and multibooting always involves a little work to see things go well. But it also allows the two worlds of XP and Vista and even others when you decide to add Linux or another OS on the system even a 64bit edition of Vista or XP Pro. This allows for things one OS will offer while not seen in another.


----------



## Jabes (Sep 29, 2007)

PC eye said:


> On the multi drive system here Vista is running on a separate drive from XP and I can copy files back and forth between drives at any time. When going to install XP on the first sata on the new build here to see a fresh copy for the new board and hardwares the XP installer tried to replace Vista on the ide drive even having chosen the first sata drive. I found dos files at the root of the Vista drive.
> 
> That was the only time a problem came up between the two versions of Windows since I triple booted Vista with both the Home and Pro versions on the last build. You would have to provide a little more detail on what problems you saw there.
> 
> ...



yea I created a new partition on my xp hard drive I think thats where I screwed up


----------



## PC eye (Sep 29, 2007)

When creating a second partition for Vista it failed right there. Vista just seems to love the first one on a drive for some reason. When trying to install Vista when XP Pro was on the second ide in the last build the installer simply stalled until the first primary was later selected for the upgrade/replacement there. 

XP has to go on the second primary first it seems before installing Vista on the first. That will see XP then added into Vista's own boot configuration. Vista being the newer version wants to take over being the problem you saw.


----------



## Jabes (Sep 29, 2007)

that wasn't the problem the problem was that I couldn't see the files on the xp partition in vista unless I made myself the owner of the files I wanted to see so I made myself the owner in vista and it screwed xp up


----------



## PC eye (Sep 29, 2007)

In other words you needed permissions that were not set correctly. Yet without any new permissions and a simple install of both versions you should have ready access to files and folders while not having access to the protected system files and some folders under your user name.


----------



## Jabes (Sep 29, 2007)

PC eye said:


> In other words you needed permissions that were not set correctly. Yet without any new permissions and a simple install of both versions you should have ready access to files and folders while not having access to the protected system files and some folders under your user name.



yea I don't think any of my files were protected but watever idc


----------



## PC eye (Sep 29, 2007)

One good blog on assigning permissions in Vista even you are the administrator or have adminstrative priviledges in your account is seen at http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/02/09/how-to-quickie-vista-permissions/

 Since you tried dual booting XP along with Vista you need to take ownership of files and folders. The Microsoft article on that is seen at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;308421


----------



## Howski (Sep 30, 2007)

Whats the best way to tell which processes to shut down for optimum gaming performance in Vista?, like in XP, shut down all except for taskmgr. exe, explorer.exe,sys,local service, it seems like Vista is hungry, for services


----------

